# Frame jig



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone use a jig for assembling frames? How much does a jig speed up the assembly process?


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I made on and it is a big help you can build ten frames with glue and staples in top and bottom bar in ten min or so then i put a nail in the end bars might be over kill but old habits are hard to break. Got the plans of this web site


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

ralittlefield.... I posted photos of one I made which is very easy to make recently, but, cannot find the thread. I will keep looking.

There was a good discussion with several different methods to make them discussed.

cchoganjr


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It greatly speeds up assembly!! Not being good at wood working I purchased mine from Brushy Mountain. 

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Frame-Assembly-Jig/productinfo/911/


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the Brushy Mountain one as well. The only thing I don't like about it is the end bars are a little to loose when placed in the jig so flipping the box over is a bit tough to do without dumping the half built frames out. Othwise it helps a bunch and still saves time.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

There are two really good threads on this subject. lots of info.

Search Frame assembly jigs The other one is Frame assembly jigs Walter T. Kelly vrs Brushy Mountain

cchoganjr


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

ralittlefield said:


> Anyone use a jig for assembling frames? How much does a jig speed up the assembly process?


I made one this year.... 10 frames in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I made my own out of cardboard for 20 min of my timeglue and sissors I can do 70 at a time and made a big difference. Later


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

My first frames I ever bought I put together one at a time, then I found this frame building box on the internet and never looked back!!
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Never do it one at a time. 10-20 in a frame jig. Don't buy one make one. It is easy 4 small pieces of ply and two paint stirrers from home depot the big ones. Easy.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I love using it. Keeps them more square as well.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw a jig that the frame where built on the out Sideside of a box with a bungee holding the ends the in place.
David


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I hope this video helps.

http://youtu.be/Jzeiuf9e5Fk

I have assembled with and without the jig, and I prefer using the jig.

DJ


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are three photos of my frame assembly jig. I used a medium as the base. It will hold 1-12 at a time.

As you can see from photo I placed the end bars against each side of the super, then I nailed a 3/4 X 3/4 on the top edge of the super.This leaves a gap of 1 1/8. Do the same on the bottom.

Place from 1 to 12 end bars on each side of the frame jig. This will space them, and keep them straight.

Next you place the top bars on the end bars and glue/nail/staple the top bars to the end bars

Next you turn the jig over and insert the bottom bars. Then glue/nail/staple the bottom bars.

Next you pull the 3/4 X3/4 pieces out, and remove the assembled frame. Place a nail/staple from the end bar into the bottom side of the top bar and the frames are assebled. The jig holds the frames square, and makes it easy to assemble the frames.

I also have a one at a time assembly jig which works great if you are using a nail/staple gun.

No special tools needed to make this jig.



























If you want to build one and need additional information, e-mail [email protected] and I will help you.

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How much does a jig speed up the assembly process? 

An order of magnitude...


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm convinced! I need to build a frame jig.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

>>>>>How much does a jig speed up the assembly process? <<<<

I don't know how much it speeds up the process, but look at it like this, 

You pick up 20 (or whatever) end bars and insert them into each side of the jig.. Then you pick up 10 top bars and insert into the end bars, Then glue/nail/staple 10 top bars to end bars, without laying down your hammer or stapler:.. turn the jig over and insert 40 bottom bars, glue/nail/stapel the 40 without putting down hammer/stapler. Doing 10 frames at a time is kinda like an assembly line. You pick up and insert a large number of each item, as opposed to picking up one top bar, pick up the hammer/stapler, lay the hammer down, pick up bottom bars, pick up hammer/stapler. I can't quantify how much time you save but, it has to be some.

To me the biggest benefit of the jig is, it keeps the frame straight. Without some sort of jig, it is real easy for the frame to form a trapezoid, rather than a rectangle.

cchoganjr


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

OK here is my jig, messed up building boxes and ended up with one short and long end that I ripped in half.
Here is the jig looking pretty right out of the clamps
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4363_zpsd8859b8c.jpg
First run with a package of homemade frames I had left over from last year, ran into a snag the end bar is not correct but a thinner piece of wood works out:
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4364_zpsefcd898c.jpg
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4365_zpsb6714eef.jpg
Flipped fine and the ends fit into the frame rests perfect allowing the ends to line up.
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4366_zpsd890c36f.jpg
The box removed! It worked. 
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4368_zps5ba54dbe.jpg
(Don’t note the holes are not perfect down the middle). Wow does it speed up the assembly!


----------

